# Moinks



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2018)

With the holiday fast approaching I thought I would bring another old standby appetizer to light. The moink, Let me start by saying moinks have been around for years(nothing new here), however they have evolved throughout that period. In their infancy they were made by wrapping a pre-made frozen meatball with bacon and dipping it in BBQ sauce. And now through the natural evolution of all things smoked - the skies the limit. The name is derived from Mo(cow sound) oink(pig sound). 

Lets start with the mix'ens. Everybody has their own favorite meatball recipe so I won't go into great detail about my ingredients. Just these simple items. I like to use 70/30 burger meat for the extra fat content.







I also like turkey meatballs so I made a batch using ground turkey. Spices for the turkey were Weber roasted garlic and herb rub, parmesan cheese, pepper, parsley flakes, one semi beaten egg, and bread crumbs. I guess we could call these goinks. 






Roll mixture into small meatballs  - a little smaller then a golfball. Going from left to right you have the turkey meatball, frozen premade, and finally the homemade meatball. Don't pay attention to the turkey burger and regular hamburger. 






I like to stuff some of mine for a little variety. Here I've cubed up some smoked horseradish cheddar cheese.






Just stuff into the center of the meatball and reshape it. Simple right!!!






Now for an added bonus. A slice of jalapeno goes in with the cheese. Notice I didn't core or deseed. I like the added punch.






Now just slice the bacon in half and roll it around the meatball. Secure it with a toothpick. Here is the premade meatball getting ready for it's bacon jacket.






Repeat the bacon rolling process until all the meatballs are done. 






Sprikle on some of your favorite rub mix. Here I used the Weber garlic and herb. 







Fire up your smoker. I used the Kettle with baskets for this smoke as it's a smaller/quicker cook. Shooting for a 250* temp. 






Put the moinks on the smoker for their indirect journey into appetizer nervana. The smoke flavor profile is provided by a chunk of apple wood. 






Baste them with your favorite BBQ sauce when they hit 160* and the bacon is crispy.






...and finally plate them when they reach 165*. These took a tad over an hour to smoke. 






There you have it. Another blast from the past. These along with pork shots have definetly proven to be a success at any party. 

Thanks for taking a look. Feel free to add any suggestions or improvements to my technique or ingredients.

Chris


----------



## poobah18 (Jun 27, 2018)

Send them to NH


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 27, 2018)

Look good Chris, I have not made them yet but I think I am going to try, Like on that


----------



## Gary Uk (Jun 27, 2018)

They look great
I like the idea of putting cheese and the pepper in the middle.
Will try that the next time i make them


----------



## kit s (Jun 27, 2018)

Oh my....yum!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 27, 2018)

You should open a tapas bar Chris,another great appetizer;)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 27, 2018)

Chris,
Another great recipe!  I enjoy your cooking threads, a lot of pictures and good explanation of how to do it!

Point!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks great Chris. Points for sure!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice job Chris!
And a great step by step to follow!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2018)

poobah18 said:


> Send them to NH



Poob, I would except they're already eaten. Thanks for the read.



ab canuck said:


> Look good Chris, I have not made them yet but I think I am going to try, Like on that



Charlie, I usually only make them for gatherings - as they're quick and easy, and most people have never seen them before. Thanks for the comment and like appreciate it.



Gary Uk said:


> They look great
> I like the idea of putting cheese and the pepper in the middle.
> Will try that the next time i make them



I like the pepper/cheese combo also. Just make sure you have a way to identify which ones have the pepper. My wife isn't a fan of jalapeno's - so she would kill me if she got one by accident. Thanks for the comment.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 28, 2018)

I love the Horseradish cheese in there. Not many people use horse radish cheese!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2018)

kit s said:


> Oh my....yum!



They are really good, and since most folks haven't tried them before - they provide that little bit of WOW factor.
Thanks for the like appreciated it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2018)

motocrash said:


> You should open a tapas bar Chris,another great appetizer;)



Thanks but no thanks moto. I enjoy smoking as a hobby to much to open up an app bar. Thanks for the like and read appreciate them.



yankee2bbq said:


> Chris,
> Another great recipe!  I enjoy your cooking threads, a lot of pictures and good explanation of how to do it!
> 
> Point!



Thanks yankee, there are so many good smoking idea's on this site that just get buried and forgotten with all the activity the forum sees. I just like exposing some of the newer folks to smoking alternatives to the norm that's always posted. Appreciate the read and like it means allot. 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Chris. Points for sure!



Thanks Smokin for the like, I forgot how much I enjoyed these little bundles of eatable heaven.



SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Chris!
> 
> And a great step by step to follow!
> Al



Thanks Al for the compliment and like, just trying to help someone out the same way this forum has helped me out over the years. 

Chris


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 28, 2018)

I should try this with my ground deer!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I love the Horseradish cheese in there. Not many people use horse radish cheese!



Thanks Tom for the read, I really like Cabot's horseradish cheese with a lite smoke. 



banderson7474 said:


> I should try this with my ground deer!



I've never tried it with Venison, but I imagine it would taste really good. 

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Aug 10, 2018)

First, your pork shots ruined my life, now it's going to be these.
going to run a batch tomorrow to see how they stack up vs the pork shots


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for the like binford, they are good and a real close second to the pork shot. 

Let us know if you like them.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2018)

For sure a awesome post and they are great made them last year at the PA Gathering. Made some with burger and some with sausage.
Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks HalfSmoked for the kind words and like. Any ground meat will work. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Cornman, chinanick, rings, Luvsbbq, redavanlanche, BEV, brent thanks for the likes - appreciate them.


Chris


----------

